# The World's Friendliest Territorial Dispute Could Finally Be Over



## MULTIZ321 (May 31, 2018)

The World's Friendliest Territorial Dispute Could Finally Be Over
By Madeline Raynor/ Geography/ Mental Floss/ mentalfloss.com

"The dispute between Canada and Denmark over Hans Island, called the world's "most civilized conflict," could finally be coming to an end, according to Radio Canada International.

The island, which lies in the Arctic on the maritime boundary between Canada and Greenland (which is part of the Kingdom of Denmark), has been in a tug of war between the two countries that doesn't involve armies or weapons, but does involve alcohol. In what has been dubbed a "whisky war," the Canadian and Danish militaries alternately leave bottles of Canadian whisky or Danish schnapps along with their respective flags to assert their sovereignty. But the countries are finally ready to put the pranks behind them and get serious: On May 23, officials from Canada and Denmark announced that they plan to create a joint task force to resolve three outstanding boundary issues in the Arctic, including that of Hans Island...."





Toubletap, Wikimedia Commons // CC BY-SA 3.0


Richard


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 1, 2018)

People might wonder why Canada and Denmark might get into a tug-of-war over Hans Island.  It really has very little to do with the island itself.

It's all about staking out potential control of the surrounding seas and seabed resources.  The motivations range from protecting the fragile environment to staking out and controlling potential access to and claims on marine and mineral wealth.  With the significant reduction in the permanent Arctic pack ice, the ability to access and transit through the Arctic Ocean is becoming more of a reality every year.  When the seas were frozen solid year-round it really wasn't an issue.

The five nations with territory bordering the Arctic Ocean, namely Norway, Denmark, Canada, the USA and Russia, have all been working concertedly for several years now to find ways to assert traditional sovereignty claims over Arctic territory and waters. Russia has been particularly aggressive in pushing its historical boundaries outward.  Glad to see Canada and Denmark have decided to settle the dispute amicably.  It will also mean all that booze can be put to better uses!!!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 18, 2018)

Hans Island sits right on the maritime boundary between Canada and Greenland (Denmark).  There is now talk of creating a boundary right through the middle of the rock outcropping...….meantime.....The Hans Island dispute has been dubbed the “most civilized conflict” in the world, with reports of Danish and Canadian soldiers leaving bottles of schnapps and Canadian Club whiskey for each other.


----------

